# KDE - systemsettings come root

## darkmanPPT

Come da oggetto.

non riesco ad accedere al systemsettings come root.

o almeno credo.

quel che voglio fare è impostare sul pannello "data e ora" di sincronizzarsi con un server ntp

quel che mi viene fuori è che: "you're not allow to save the configuration"

ok, classico, allora carico tramite root:

```
systemsettings

systemsettings(26075): KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."

systemsettings(26071): KUniqueApplication: Pipe closed unexpectedly.

```

e non va. provo allora con:

```
kdesu ksystemsettings
```

si carica il pannello di configurazione di kde, ma comunque "you're not allow to save the configuration".

ora, io immagino che se veramente lo caricassi come root non avrei questo problema! 

nota bene: io provo anche a salvare, ma in entrambi i casi ho lo stesso errore: "Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 4, "

altresì, dove si trovano i file di configurazione della data e dell'ora in kde?

----------

## ago

a me funziona benissimo, prova a loggarti con 

```
su -
```

dopodicchè lanci 

```
systemsettings
```

----------

## bandreabis

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> Come da oggetto.
> 
> non riesco ad accedere al systemsettings come root.
> 
> o almeno credo.
> ...

 

Interessa anche a me.

----------

## darkmanPPT

risolto per il 99% delle cose con kdesu

altrimenti, attiva la flag policykit.

dopodichè carica il gestore di policykit di kde con kdesu e gestisci i permessi   :Wink: 

----------

## telebabbo

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> risolto per il 99% delle cose con kdesu
> 
> altrimenti, attiva la flag policykit.
> 
> dopodichè carica il gestore di policykit di kde con kdesu e gestisci i permessi  

 

uhm, come si fa?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

```
kdesu systemsettings
```

o chiedevi per policykit?

----------

